# Lost African Grey



## amyljames (Oct 6, 2009)

My friend has lost an african grey last night in Newport in south Wales 

If anybody in this area or surroundings spots one please contact Andy on 07747 617 663 or pm me on here 

He answers to the name hogan and is a much loved family pet!

Cheers guys!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ring John Hayward, who runs the National Theft Register, who will help your friend with tips of how to try to get the Grey back, & also will publish the loss in the bird papers & get the word out more. Tel 01869 325699


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Also one in York missing which answers to the name of Merlin.


----------

